# ISPConfig 3 auf vServer FTP Problem



## Falcon37 (11. Okt. 2011)

Das Problem mit FTP wenn man nach diesem Tutorial hier geht ist ja allgemein bekannt, allerdings funktioniert auch nach Stunden des googelns keiner der Lösungswege die ich auf howtoforge.com/de und auf diversen Sites gefunden habe. 

Weiß jemand wie's richtig geht?
Hostsystem ist openVZ.

Thx


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2011)

Das Problem betrifft ja nur Systeme mit Openvz bzw. Virtuozzo bei denen bestimmte capabilities deaktiviert sind.

Die Lösung für solche Systeme steht in der ISPConfig FAQ:

How to build a pure-ftpd Debian package for OpenVZ virtual machines (without capabilities enabled) « FAQforge


----------



## Falcon37 (11. Okt. 2011)

ja danke genau das meinte ich. 


```
cd pure-ftpd-1.0.28/debian
nano rules
```
Geht bei mir allerdings nicht, also der Editor nano ist installiert aber die Datei existiert nicht und ich kann daher das mit den optflags nicht ändern. Bin im Verzeichnis _/usr/src/pure-ftpd/_ die die Dateien _pure-ftpd_1.0.28-3.dsc_, _pure-ftpd_1.0.28.orig.tar.gz_ und _pure-ftpd_1.0.28-3.diff.gz_. OS ist Debian 6 64 bit.

Hierzu muss ich noch sagen das ich kein Plan habe was das unter 19. Hinweiss für Debian unter OpenVz a) bedeuten soll und zu b) Pureftp das ich die Config der virtuellen Maschine nicht bearbeiten kann da ich sozusagen nur Kunde bin.


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2011)

Anleitung geht bei mir, hab es gerade nochmal getestet. Du musst wie in der Anleitung beschrieben ja erst mit cd in das Unterverzeichnis wechseln. Also:

cd pure-ftpd-1.0.28/debian/

und dann:


vi nano rules


----------



## Falcon37 (11. Okt. 2011)

Habe jetzt eine Datei namens _rules_ in /usr/src/pure-ftpd und /usr/src/pure-ftpd/debian erstellt allerdings gibt's bei mir kein Unterverzeichnis namens _debian_ dort deswegen habe ich es erstellt. Ist das jetzt so richtig? 

für den fall das dies korrekt ist, wollte ich schon einmal fortfahren bei der Eingabe von 
cd .. dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b

erhalte ich diese Meldung
root@srg.skd.td:/usr/src# dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b
dpkg-buildpackage: export CFLAGS from dpkg-buildflags (origin: vendor): -g -O2
dpkg-buildpackage: export CPPFLAGS from dpkg-buildflags (origin: vendor):
dpkg-buildpackage: export CXXFLAGS from dpkg-buildflags (origin: vendor): -g -O2
dpkg-buildpackage: export FFLAGS from dpkg-buildflags (origin: vendor): -g -O2
dpkg-buildpackage: export LDFLAGS from dpkg-buildflags (origin: vendor):
tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
dpkg-buildpackage: error: tail of debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
root@srg.skd.td:/usr/src#

Kein Plan was jetzt wieder fehlen soll...

thx


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2011)

Nein, das ist so nicht richtig. Lösche die Datei bitte und dann poste die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /usr/src/pure-ftpd/


----------



## Falcon37 (11. Okt. 2011)

root@srg.skd.td:/usr/src# ls -la /usr/src/pure-ftpd/
total 752
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Oct 11 15:21 .
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 Oct 11 14:26 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  90482 Oct 11 14:50 jailkit_2.14-1_amd64.deb
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  46645 Dec 15  2010 pure-ftpd_1.0.28-3.diff.gz
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1304 Dec 15  2010 pure-ftpd_1.0.28-3.dsc
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 605000 Feb 15  2010 pure-ftpd_1.0.28.orig.tar.gz

Habe die erstellte Datei & den Ordner wieder gelöscht. ISPConfig 3 ist schon in der letzten Version installiert, falls dies wichtig ist.


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2011)

Das ist komisch. hab es gerade nochmal auf einem anderen System gemacht und ort geht es auch. Vielleicht warst Du nicht im richtigen Verzeichnis bei der Installation der Pakete.

Es wundert mich auch sehr, dass Du da ein jailkit paket drin hast. das dürfte da garnicht sein.

Ruf mal bitte auf:

rm -rf /usr/src/pure-ftpd

und dann führe jeden der Befehle des Howtos nochmal aus, bitte Befehle exakt so kopieren und in genau der reihenfolge ausführen.


----------



## Falcon37 (11. Okt. 2011)

Okay installiere das alles einfach nochmal, wenn das bei Dir sogar zweimal geklappt hat habe ich wahrscheinlich irgendwo etwas falsch gemacht.
Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## Falcon37 (11. Okt. 2011)

Ich leider nochmal 
Läuft jetzt, also das connecten funktioniert und im ISPConfig Panel ist auch alles "grün" aber irgendwie klappt das anzeigen der Verzeichnisses nicht:


```
Status:    Verbinde mit 64.89.111.20:21...
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:    220---------- Welcome to Pure-FTPd [privsep] [TLS] ----------
Antwort:    220-You are user number 7 of 50 allowed.
Antwort:    220-Local time is now 17:03. Server port: 21.
Antwort:    220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
Antwort:    220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
Antwort:    220 You will be disconnected after 15 minutes of inactivity.
Befehl:    USER nicu3784jjs
Antwort:    331 User nicu3784jjs OK. Password required
Befehl:    PASS ****************
Antwort:    230-User nicu3784jjs has group access to:  client1    sshusers  
Antwort:    230-OK. Current restricted directory is /
Antwort:    230 0 Kbytes used (0%) - authorized: 6246400 Kb
Befehl:    SYST
Antwort:    215 UNIX Type: L8
Befehl:    FEAT
Antwort:    211-Extensions supported:
Antwort:     EPRT
Antwort:     IDLE
Antwort:     MDTM
Antwort:     SIZE
Antwort:     REST STREAM
Antwort:     MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
Antwort:     MLSD
Antwort:     AUTH TLS
Antwort:     PBSZ
Antwort:     PROT
Antwort:     TVFS
Antwort:     ESTA
Antwort:     PASV
Antwort:     EPSV
Antwort:     SPSV
Antwort:     ESTP
Antwort:    211 End.
Status:    Verbunden
Status:    Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl:    PWD
Antwort:    257 "/" is your current location
Befehl:    TYPE I
Antwort:    200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
Befehl:    PASV
Antwort:    227 Entering Passive Mode (64,89,111,20,246,103)
Befehl:    MLSD
Fehler:    Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung
Fehler:    Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden
```
/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log ist leer und im System Log finden sich "normale" Einträge:



```
Oct 11 16:57:41 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Oct 11 16:57:48 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [81771]
Oct 11 16:57:50 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] Logout.
Oct 11 16:57:50 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] New connection from tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com
Oct 11 16:57:51 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Oct 11 16:57:56 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [81771]
Oct 11 16:57:57 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] Logout.
Oct 11 16:57:58 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] New connection from tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com
Oct 11 16:57:59 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] PAM_RHOST enabled. Getting the peer address
Oct 11 16:58:07 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [WARNING] Authentication failed for user [81771]
Oct 11 16:58:07 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] New connection from tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com
Oct 11 16:58:07 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] nicu3784jjs is now logged in
Oct 11 16:59:59 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] New connection from tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com
Oct 11 17:00:00 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] nicu3784jjs is now logged in
Oct 11 17:00:04 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@localhost) [INFO] New connection from localhost
Oct 11 17:00:04 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@localhost) [INFO] Logout.
Oct 11 17:01:36 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] Logout.
Oct 11 17:04:05 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (nicu3784jjs@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] Timeout (no new data for 900 seconds)
Oct 11 17:04:56 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (nicu3784jjs@tmo-110-182.customers.d1-online.com) [INFO] Timeout (no new data for 900 seconds)
Oct 11 17:05:02 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@localhost) [INFO] New connection from localhost
Oct 11 17:05:02 64.89.111.20 pure-ftpd: (?@localhost) [INFO] Logout.
```
_ Die Fehllogins waren zum Test_


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2011)

Das liegt an der Firewall. Entweder Du connectest Dich im FTP active mode oder aber Du musst in der Firewall die FTP passive Ports freiscahlten und ggf. die passive ports in pure-ftpd konfigurieren.

Siehe dazu auch:

How to set the PassivePortRange in pure-ftpd on Debian and Ubuntu Linux « FAQforge


----------

